# Ari Lift + sway bar



## Ub3rHero (Apr 13, 2009)

Alright so from what I have read leaving the sway bar in just no connected was fine. I really have not had a problem but its not been 2 weeks and the bar is really tearing into the axle. anybody else having this problem? 

Looks like the bar has to come out just wish I had time for it.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*very * common question, have you search ?

few options:

1- cut it
2- take it out
3- replace it with aftermarket


----------



## Ub3rHero (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I did start by saying "I have read" so I think I been searching.

but thank you anyways for the 3 answers I knew of. 

Just kind of wondering for the ones who have left it in how they may not have this same problem.


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Most people don't leave it in. Like Kili said, cut it, cut it out, or replace with aftermarket.

If you leave it in, it will eventually snap your axle if you continue to ride low.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

dubbin18 said:


> Most people don't leave it in. Like Kili said, cut it, cut it out, or replace with aftermarket.
> 
> If you leave it in, it will eventually snap your axle if you continue to ride low.


So usingthese will lead to the same problem?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

prospal said:


> So usingthese will lead to the same problem?


Forget to ask if it was MK5. To OP: ^ use those.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

dubbin18 said:


> Forget to ask if it was MK5. To OP: ^ use those.


Yeah, no info on his car. Was worried I just wasted another $60 lol.


----------



## Ub3rHero (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes guys it is a MKV. I just have to find time asap to get it out.


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

ive been driving with mines in for about a year now, first week it was knocking around and then it stopped


----------



## Vato Gato (Nov 30, 2003)

I have the Dorbitz sway bar brackets they work no noise at all. I'm still using the stock sway bar.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

i just got the ksports endlinks. $100 shipped


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

prospal said:


> i just got the ksports endlinks. $100 shipped


 have you tried them? they dont work most of the time :thumbdown: (been there, done that :banghead: )


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

kilimats said:


> have you tried them? they dont work most of the time :thumbdown: (been there, done that :banghead: )


 He's got a MKVI. Nothing ever works for us MKIV guys. :laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

dubbin18 said:


> He's got a MKVI. Nothing ever works for us MKIV guys. :laugh:


 o snap :laugh:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

kilimats said:


> have you tried them? they dont work most of the time :thumbdown: (been there, done that :banghead: )


 what's wrong with em?


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

dubbin18 said:


> He's got a MKVI. Nothing ever works for us MKIV guys. :laugh:


 Ahh, Mk4 has the same problem, but not correctable with new endlinks? From what I've been reading, these should work for the MK6 :thumbup:


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

Vato Gato said:


> I have the Dorbitz sway bar brackets they work no noise at all. I'm still using the stock sway bar.


 does it allow the car to get the same low as before?


----------

